# High-tech micro work light



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been needing something for lighting while I'm cutting molds for wax injection. Found these puppies at Lowes today - three for $4. They are LED lights & run on one AA battery. That's scrap Romex its attached to. I was fresh out of electrical tape, so I had to improvise with blue painters' tape.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dumb question, does the light come out the oval "lens"?

Found some nice ones at Costco, 2 for $14, 8 leds.. plenty bright, the head is about the same size.

Greg


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep


----------

